# Nth root in fpu_$FUNCTION does not exist, why?



## sossego (Dec 22, 2011)

Why is there only a square root function in the POWER architecture and no other roots?


----------



## fnucc (Dec 25, 2011)

Because square root is an important function in math, image processing, signal processing... It must be done precisely and fast. Other roots are, well, other roots


----------



## SNK (Dec 25, 2011)

Yea, I suppose the square root is most common and thus gets special treatment. But just use the power function to compute the other roots?


----------



## fonz (Dec 26, 2011)

SNK said:
			
		

> But just use the power function to compute the other roots?


Why not? That's essentially what they are anyway.

Fonz


----------

